# FreeBSD and Mac



## phyro (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey all,

I was just wondering if someone could point out the things that are in of Freebsd that are NOT in mac osx? 

My question was sort of.. Is it worth going through all the headache of installing bsd on a macbook pro? or does osx already have most of that, that i need?

IE: running servers, apache, pureftp, icecast ect (I know those are more of ports) do they all work? is there a "ports" collection for osx? I was wondering about some of the more useful internal stuff such as (PF) /etc/pf.conf  for example.

I am fairly familiar with free/open bsd but don't have a clue about mac

Thanks


----------



## UNIXgod (Aug 24, 2011)

At this point I think it's safe to say that MACOSX is a different OS than FreeBSD.

If I were you with your hardware I would run both OSes on that box.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 24, 2011)

http://www.macports.org/ ?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 24, 2011)

phyro said:
			
		

> IE: running servers, apache, pureftp, icecast ect (I know those are more of ports) do they all work? is there a "ports" collection for osx? I was wondering about some of the more useful internal stuff such as (PF) /etc/pf.conf  for example.


Apache, MySQL and a few other things are just a mouse click away. Beside that there's macports and fink. OS-X doesn't have PF but it does have IPFW.

In any case, http://hintsforums.macworld.com/


----------



## expl (Aug 24, 2011)

As of 10.7 (Lion) it has PF aswell as IPFW. Was mentioned before in the forums.

Most significant thing it is lacking is ZFS support, even thought I read somewhere that someone is working to port it to OSX.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 24, 2011)

expl said:
			
		

> Most significant thing it is lacking is ZFS support, even thought I read somewhere that someone is working to port it to OSX.



MacZFS - Support and ongoing development for the Mac port of ZFS.

I use this sometimes for exchanging entire disks between my Macs (10.5 and 10.6) and my FreeBSD home server. The ZFS filesystem is of version 4 and the storage pool must be of version 15, for this to work.


----------



## phyro (Aug 24, 2011)

very cool, thanks for the info.


----------

